# Open Windows Explorer with all drives "collapsed"



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

I personally hate it that Explorer "explodes" whichever drive the swap file is on (you can change the location of the swap file from the performance tab of the System Properties applet in Control Panel)
You can have explorer open with all drives collapsed by right clicking on the shortcut to Windows Explorer, selecting Properties and , on the Shortcut tab, changing the Target to *C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE /n,/e,/root,,/select,C:\*

You can get to the shortcut for Windows Explorer that you see on your Start Menu by right-clicking on the Start Button, selecting Explore, then double-click on Programs in the right-hand pane.


----------

